# Most Efficient Way to Dye Sub Large Runs



## Egogfx (Oct 30, 2016)

First and foremost, 

HELLO! From a new guy here on T-Shirt forums. Love the site. 

I use an Epson Artisan 1430, TexPrint®XPHR dye sublimation paper, and a 16x20 clam shell press. I can press one or two back to back without issues at 400 degrees for 60 seconds. However, the issue comes when I have to do runs of like 40 shirts. The image ghosting will eventually appear and mess up a shirt. We stopped using teflon sheets to cover our artwork since we read the teflon might be holding some of the ink itself. We use a heat resistant pillow between the shirt to avoid the image going through to the other side and heat resistant tape to keep the image from sliding in the press. 

We've got a run of 150 shirts we're about to press. I want to minimize accidents. 

How do we avoid the ghosts of past images being pressed onto the next shirt?


----------



## Egogfx (Oct 30, 2016)

Figured it out. Use newspaper paper instead of Teflon. No ghosts.


----------



## FATTTEES (Mar 1, 2016)

Craft Paper or non waxed Butcher Paper works Great and its so cheap that you can use it once and throw it away so you don't get any transfer of ink from the Platen.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We just pick up a roll of baking/parchment paper from Tesco, £2 15mtr long and have a large waste bin to throw it in after usually second use. I always cover my bottom platen with it too. I also slide an A3 sheet of paper in the shirt in case there's some bleed through, but there never is.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Use a tacky sublimation paper like Beaver TT and run sheets larger than your platen. If you're running a 16x20 press use a 17x22 sheet. You wouldn't be able to run it on your 1430 but there are a couple of dye sub shops that would run it for you and send the transfer sheets to you. It would probably cost less than printing it inhouse.


----------

